# Now that's what I call 12 inches!



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy's Great Dane friend has just sent her a gift. Blimey, wouldn't want to get seen out in public with this!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

WOW!!! You can't beat a good 12 inches! 
Poppy is a lucky girl!!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Knew you'd be first in on this one Tracey


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Knew you'd be first in on this one Tracey


Hahaha - what can I say??
You started it.........


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Behave ladies!!" hmm, strange looking long thin one, does she like it?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just waiting for Karen Wiliboy to see this, sorry Ruth


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Just waiting for Karen Wiliboy to see this, sorry Ruth


Heheheehehehhheeeeeee!!!

Laughing sooooo hard!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol I'm a little naive ...I've no idea what it is ladies  although it looks bigger than 12inches to me .... but then I never was very good with sizes, but it certainly looks Great Dane sized that's for sure


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Behave ladies!!" hmm, strange looking long thin one, does she like it?


Dawn, she was a little reticent at first but now she's tasted black I don't think she's going back  her regular tiny rawhide twists have been embarrassingly dwarfed.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Dawn, she was a little reticent at first but now she's tasted black I don't think she's going back  her regular tiny rawhide twists have been embarrassingly dwarfed.


Speechless.... I don't even have a comeback for this one!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now is that an example of positive discrimination Marrion


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

seriously though...what is it??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol lol lol lol x


lady amanda said:


> seriously though...what is it??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Now is that an example of positive discrimination Marrion


Abso-diddly-lutely


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> seriously though...what is it??


I'm not completely sure but it appears to be a sort of massive black dog chorizo. Neil is threatening to cook with it because it looks and smells quite good arty:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha wow..its huge!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I'm not completely sure but it appears to be a sort of massive black dog chorizo. Neil is threatening to cook with it because it looks and smells quite good arty:


If it's good are we all invited for supper


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well now if your going to eat it i have to say this ,who is that for you or you darling puppy. and if your going to cook it i hope you have many joyful hours with it Haaaa Haaaa


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> well now if your going to eat it i have to say this ,who is that for you or you darling puppy. and if your going to cook it i hope you have many joyful hours with it Haaaa Haaaa


If she invites us all are you going to eat some too??


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

is that before or after use. if ,after i would diffidently give it a lot of thought haaaa Haaaa


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

She appears to like big black sausages haha


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What are you saying about my darling innocent poo Yogi?!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Haha wow..its huge!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Neil says thank you roud:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> If it's good are we all invited for supper


Definitely, the classic way to serve massive black dog chorizo is with lightly pan-fried scallops and pea purée but I'm thinking of presenting mine on thick white toastie bread with tomato ketchup  when can you get here?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Definitely, the classic way to serve massive black dog chorizo is with lightly pan-fried scallops and pea purée but I'm thinking of presenting mine on thick white toastie bread with tomato ketchup  when can you get here?


Mmmmmmm 
The scallop dish sounds very tasty - but not for breakfast...
Can you do brown sauce too?
Does poppy know she has to share her 12" & everyone wants a piece??


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Again where a thread goes, nobody knows. Lol. First it's about resembling man bits and now your cooking it? Wonder if all the guys out there covered their bits with the turn of this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Mmmmmmm
> The scallop dish sounds very tasty - but not for breakfast...
> Can you do brown sauce too?
> Does poppy know she has to share her 12" & everyone wants a piece??


You're right, maybe with gently poached quail eggs and a good hollandaise? But yes we have brown sauce along with the red (in the 'uncultured' section of the cupboard). And the joy is, we have two of the beggars!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha ha - I love the thought of you having cultured food and condiments in one cupboard, and one uncultured - full of red sauce brown sauce and jam!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Actually I let the shops store my 'cultured' items for me until I need them and I concentrate on the pot noodle/baked beans side of things  I just watch far too much Masterchef


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OOOOOOOHH my god you guys are killing me with your man sausage and your two poached eggs and white sauce.are you talking this as breakfast or a midnight snack


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whatever floats your boat sugarlump, how do you take yours?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too funny do did you have it yet?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy had a bit more tonight and I suspect by the odd smells that have been waftin our way that there is tripe involved, so that was enough to halt all human gourmet plans


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Can you imagine if you had invited us all over for some the smells you would have in your house


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Marion..at my age sweety i take it any way i can catch it .and i can't run that fast any more Haaaa Haaaaa


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> Marion..at my age sweety i take it any way i can catch it .and i can't run that fast any more Haaaa Haaaaa


OMG that was my big laugh of the day for sure after the day I had


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

renee... Hey just remember when your having a bad day just tune in to i love my cockapoo and your day will all ways get brighter and happier ok ..love from lumpy /ginger


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> renee... Hey just remember when your having a bad day just tune in to i love my cockapoo and your day will all ways get brighter and happier ok ..love from lumpy /ginger


I love this place!! Amazing people and super amazing people in hard times!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

If it's not completely obvious it looks to me a like a bull's pizzle that hasn't been chopped up. I have seen them whole in my local petshop and was rather gobsmacked by the size of them! After a quick google I have discovered that Chinese athletes also ate them before the 2008 Olympics because of their wonderful energy giving properties! 
Mine love pizzle a but I must say it does leave them with very smelly breath!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> OOOOOOOHH my god you guys are killing me with your man sausage and your two poached eggs and white sauce.are you talking this as breakfast or a midnight snack


Haha very imaginative description - could almost be mistaken for one of those double entendres thingys ............ If your mind was that way inclined, which of course mine isn't!!! .


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes i know just what you mean .my mine don't work that way ether heeee heeee


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

sugerlump said:


> Marion..at my age sweety i take it any way i can catch it .and i can't run that fast any more Haaaa Haaaaa


Lol Lumpy ....I think your just being a tease.....pretending you can't run fast just so we might catch you


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I've only just found out what a pizzle is. I'm such an innocent!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> I've only just found out what a pizzle is. I'm such an innocent!


Not any more your not!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

How have you managed it for so long on here?!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my daddy used to say you chase women all your life till they catch you


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I am still gobsmacked that Tess thinks it's a bull's pizzle. It's not something I've ever seen for sale in a butcher's shop - that's not normal! I wonder if they get embarrassed by people asking them what it is all the while. Or maybe people buy it thinking it's sausage .....


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well what else would you call it a weanner heee heee


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Chris I think you are unlikely to see one in a butcher shop! 
My local petshop isn't remotely embarrassed by the extra large pizzles they sell! They are right by the door and children keep picking them up! 

But they are not really that surprising have you never seen a horse in full splendor?!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Chris I think you are unlikely to see one in a butcher shop!
> My local petshop isn't remotely embarrassed by the extra large pizzles they sell! They are right by the door and children keep picking them up!
> 
> But they are not really that surprising have you never seen a horse in full splendor?!


Elephants are the freakiest - they move independently!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You mean they have a life of their own?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

tessybear said:


> You mean they have a life of their own?


It looks like it - can move like a snake to find the target!! I remember watching some wildlife prog on tv about it. (also once saw a young Elephant doing something interesting with 'it' and his trunk, when I was on my travels years ago!)


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well the mind boggles ........


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

WOW I never heard so many women talk about dongs in my whole life 
what is it that fascinates you all about this thing..i my self don't think i would ever buy one for any reason,Heeeeeee Heeeee


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! hahah Why not Lumpy?????


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

cause i all ready got one Heeee Heeee
just wish it was that big


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahahhahah too funny!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

